# Twenty Five Cent  10" Bowl In One Afternoon .



## W.Y. (Feb 29, 2016)

Made this from a flat board to finished product this afternoon . I did a complete tutorial of every step along the way with pictures    and posted it into my own site on my Ringmaster Lathe Turning Board .. Too much to copy and paste into here . 
But in a nutshell , it started out like this and ended up like this . 

Total actual on hands  woodworking without including any glue or finish curing time was 42 minutes .


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 29, 2016)

Great investment. - wood and time.  That is a great bowl.
Gordon


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 29, 2016)

what's your website, WY?


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 29, 2016)

It's amazing to me that you can get the beautiful bowl from that piece of lumber.


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 29, 2016)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> what's your website, WY?



Login Required | Woodworking Friends

You have to sign in, but it is worth it.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 29, 2016)

SMJ1957 said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > what's your website, WY?
> ...


 
It is just a one time painless registration subject to acceptance  in order to keep it clean and friendly and keep out spammers and "undesirable's"


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 1, 2016)

Bill,
What kind of glue and finish are you using that dries that fast?  

I use tight bond glue and generally let it sit overnight to ensure it's dry... also like to let my wipe on poly site overnight to dry.


----------



## JimB (Mar 1, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> Bill,
> What kind of glue and finish are you using that dries that fast?
> 
> I use tight bond glue and generally let it sit overnight to ensure it's dry... also like to let my wipe on poly site overnight to dry.



The 42 minutes did not include glue or finish drying time.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 1, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> Bill,
> What kind of glue and finish are you using that dries that fast?
> 
> I use tight bond glue and generally let it sit overnight to ensure it's dry... also like to let my wipe on poly site overnight to dry.


 
I use shellac as a sanding sealer ready to sand  within a half to one hour depending on heat and humidity conditions   and then several coats of lacquer which dries in minutes between coats . 
No sanding between  or after the lacquer if properly sanded and sealed previously .Sometime I will buff a bunch of them with my Beal buffer but it really doesn't add that much if the wood is properly prepared  before finishing . Everything I make is done in a 90 square foot shop including my finishing except in favorable weather where  I will step outside with the breeze to my back for the few minutes it takes to apply the coats  of  finish .

I have tried every kind of poly and Tung oil finish out there and they do produce a nice finish although they change the color darker compared to lacquer and I just don't have the time or patience to use their lengthy application process.
Hey . . . I'm eighty years old . I don't even buy green bananas anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Drewboy22 (Mar 1, 2016)

I like what you did.  Did you cut each ring at an angle on the bandsaw?  Did you have to turn it or did you just sand it?  It looks like it is already turned when you show the pic of the glue up?

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 1, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> I like what you did.  Did you cut each ring at an angle on the bandsaw?  Did you have to turn it or did you just sand it?  It looks like it is already turned when you show the pic of the glue up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew


 
The rings were cut out on my Ringmaster lathe .
No turning after that  . Only sanding.
In the picture of the glue up in my tutorial on WWF , that is exactly how accurately the rings come off the RM and they are stacked and glued only in that picture. After the glue cured  I took it out of the press and it only required sanding .


----------



## Drewboy22 (Mar 1, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> Drewboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > I like what you did.  Did you cut each ring at an angle on the bandsaw?  Did you have to turn it or did you just sand it?  It looks like it is already turned when you show the pic of the glue up?
> ...



I am going to have break out the googler and find out what that is 

Learn something new everyday


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 1, 2016)

Drewboy22 said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > Drewboy22 said:
> ...


 
Here ya go Drew.
They are made in USA by this manufacturer
Build My Ringmaster | Ring Master

Also the Ringmaster Lathe Turning board on my WWF site has the most complete and up to date information by way of discussions than on any other site in the world .


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 2, 2016)

Tried to register and got a huge run around. Finally got confirmation and when logged in, it wouldn't let me go any further.:frown:

Dave.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 2, 2016)

Had a fellow with a RingMaster at our County Fair pretending to be a woodworker a few years ago, but after he blew up a couple of bowls scattering pieces out into the crowd, he was shut down and asked to leave.  Wonder if he ever got into real woodturning?!


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 2, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> Tried to register and got a huge run around. Finally got confirmation and when logged in, it wouldn't let me go any further.:frown:
> 
> Dave.



Easier to get signed up with my bank...  hehe
185


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 2, 2016)

tjseagrove said:


> Hawkdave said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to register and got a huge run around. Finally got confirmation and when logged in, it wouldn't let me go any further.:frown:
> ...


 
99% claim it was extremely easy but in life there is always that 1% :biggrin:  which is a mistake on their end and cannot be corrected from  this end.

Oh well , life goes on and we don't sweat the small stuff . :wink:

The response  and  registration applications  was enormous when I posted  the first and last pictures of my tutorial in a couple  FB groups as well as on  my own page on Facebook same time  as I posted here.  Kept me and my staff busy checking out and either accepting or denying applications . Kind of wish I had not posted it anywhere except on my own Facebook  page . It turned into many hours of extra computer time that I had not planned on .


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 2, 2016)

nativewooder said:


> Had a fellow with a RingMaster at our County Fair pretending to be a woodworker a few years ago, but after he blew up a couple of bowls scattering pieces out into the crowd, he was shut down and asked to leave.  Wonder if he ever got into real woodturning?!


 
Like you said he was "pretending" to be a woodworker and didn't have a clue what he was doing .
Would be impossible to make bowls  with just one machine in a Fair setting .
Real woodworkers with table saw and drill press and jointer and planer and lathe and sander's and yes , a Ringmaster  ,  know how to use them all   to add to the variety of money making items  they produce  and they know what they are doing  . 

But  I agree , there will always be some idiot  like  that  who will make a fool of himself . I hope he wasn't hurt .


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 2, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkdave said:
> ...



It was probably as you mention, with so many visitors wanting to check how the bowl was made. I woke up this morning to another email that took me straight there.

Dave.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 2, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > tjseagrove said:
> ...


 
Thanks Dave.
 Glad you made it and I never thought earlier that could have been the problem because they were literally coming in by the dozens.


----------



## rschoenert (Mar 14, 2016)

*Nice bowl*

very nice.  looks like a good demo for a woodturning club


----------



## rschoenert (Mar 14, 2016)

...


----------

